#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Total Station Trimble M3 3"dr

## Antonis_r

Πωλείται για λογαριασμό κατασκευαστικής εταιρείας γεωδετικός σταθμός της Trimble (M3 3" DR). Το όργανο είναι σε άριστη λειτουργική και εμφανισιακή κατάσταση.  τιμή 3000Ε  Παρελκόμενα: -Γεωδετικός Σταθμός -Πρίσμα Μεγάλο -Πρίσμα μικρό -Φορτιστής -Κοντάρι μεγάλο -Κοντάρι μικρό -Βαλίτσα της Trimble -manual -CD documentation  Επικοινωνία σε PM

----------

